# Best Full Size Travel Trailer - Looking for input!



## rcrosswell (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello!
I am shopping around for travel trailers for a big summer trip (6000+ miles) for my family.  I feel very overwhelmed by all the choices.  Since this is a big purchase, I want to be sure I make a good one.  Naturally each dealer is convinced what they have is perfect. 

I need a TT that will be good for northern (Glacier, Montana) and southern (San Antonio, TX in August) climates. I also see that some manufacturers make "eastern" and "western" models - what is the difference?  I am concerned with finding a TT that has good sleeping configuration (7-8), but am reluctant to just buy the longest models.  I have heard that there can be lots of problems with slides, but nearly every model has them.  I have also heard/seen that many models with slides are unusable/inaccessible if the slides are in.  I would like to find a TT that can be used with the slides in, if necessary.  Other than that, I am just generally interested in finding something good quality for the price.  I am NOT looking for Light or Ultra Light.  Also, does anyone have an opinion on the so called "ECO" or "Green" (Evergreen brand I think) trailers?  I have heard good things about Keystone and Jayco and not so good about Dutchmen - but I know individual experience can vary.  

ANY suggestions for manufacturers and models to look at specifically is greatly appreciated!
Thank you!
~Ruth


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 17, 2012)

SunnyBrook, Heartland, Gulf Stream make good models.  We are just getting the first Wilderness by Heartland in next week...they are great trailers.


----------



## LEN (Aug 16, 2012)

Not really into trailers but I can tell you part of what to look for. All season or as close as they make, good heating including tanks, good cooling AC, Slides in anything can have problems but most are OK(look for a model that has a manual operation if elec fails. 

LEN


----------



## garry45 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi, I am also looking to buy a trailer for a trip to either the Circus Circus Las Vegas hotel or the Vdara Hotel Las Vegas that I will be taking this fall. After reading your post, it looks like I am searching for pretty much the same thing you are. What did you end up getting? Are you happy with it? And do you have any recommendations or advice for me as I shop for my trailer? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Philip.Saran (Aug 20, 2012)

You need to give us some more information please...

What are you going to tow this TT with?  What is the towing rate of said vehicle plus how
many people are going to be riding in the tow vehicle.  It is illigal to have people traveling
inside a TT.

Also everyone of us will tell you the TT we bought is the best.  I really like my Keystone
Springdale, sleeps 6 loaded it weights about 7700 lbs and is 29 feet hitch to back bumper.

You say you need to sleep 7 to 8 people so I would assume you need something with four
bunk beds (normally not more than that available), a queen bed up front for two adults 
and a couch that sleeps two and a dinette that sleeps 1 to 2 (if small people).
If you can find a TT with a bankett instead of a normal 2 bench with table then you can
seat 7 at one time.

On the question of Western vs Eastern manufactures, many TT mfgs have facilities in both
the western USA and another in the Eastern area.  What you need is a TT with good insulation
a decent size A/C (probably 15,000 not 13,000 BTU's)

By the way a TT only comes with one bathroom, make sure that all your people will fit in
the shower (one at a time) and can also each fit sitting down on the toilet with the door shut
(don't laugh at that one!!).

I tow with a Ford F350 diesel 4 dr, 4x4 long bed with a tow rate of 12000 lbs and my truck 
will seat 5 comfortable or 6 crowded.

I look forward to hearing more from you.


----------

